# Public school forced my child to convert to Islam



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Lawsuit: Public school forced my child to convert to Islam | Fox News

A public high school has been accused of radical Islamic indoctrination by forcing children to profess the Muslim statement of faith, ordering them to memorize the Five Pillars of Islam and teaching that the faith of a Muslim is stronger than the average Christian, according to a federal lawsuit filed Wednesday.

Thomas More Law Center filed the lawsuit on behalf of John and Melissa Wood. They accuse La Plata High School in Maryland of subjecting their teenage daughter to Islamic indoctrination and propaganda. And when Mr. Wood complained - the school banned him from campus.

Defendants forced Wood's daughter to disparage her Christian faith by reciting the Shahada, and acknowledging Mohammed as her spiritual leader," Thomas More president Richard Thompson said.

The Shahada is the Islamic Creed, "There is no god but Allah, and Muhammad is the messenger of Allah."

The Thomas More Law Center said that for non-Muslims, reciting the statement is sufficient to convert one to Islam.

"The course also taught false statements such as Allah is the same God worshipped by Christians and Islam is a 'religion of peace,'" Thompson said.

Good grief. It sounds as if somebody turned La Plata High School into a taxpayer-funded Madrassa.

A spokesperson for Charles County Public Schools told me they have not seen the lawsuit and declined to comment.

Also named as defendants were the Charles County Board of Education, principal Evelyn Arnold and vice-principal Shannon Morris.

The lawsuit, filed in federal court, alleges that students spent only one day studying Christianity and two weeks studying Islam.

"During its brief instruction on Christianity, Defendants failed to cover any portion of the Bible or other non-Islamic religious texts, such as the Ten Commandments," the lawsuit states. "Instead, the class included disparaging remarks about Christianity and the Pope."

Students were also allegedly instructed that "the Islamic religion is a fact while Christianity and Judaism are just beliefs."

"Such discriminatory treatment of Christianity is an unconstitutional promotion of one religion over another," Thompson said.

"United States Supreme Court precedent does not create a double standard that allows for the promotion of Islam in our public schools while disallowing and silencing teachings of Christianity and Judaism," the lawsuit states.

According to copies of classroom assignments, the school taught that "Most Muslims' faith is stronger than the average Christian."

They also instructed students that Islam is a peaceful religion and they treated conquered nations with kindness and respect.

On a side note, I'm sure there are plenty of Syrian and Iraqi Christians who would love to weigh in on that classroom lesson.

The school also served as apologists for the Islamic faith, according to a hand out titled, "Islam Today."

"Nowhere in the Koran does it say you will go to paradise if you martyr yourself with a suicide bomb," the handout stated. "Important: The majority of Muslims do not live this way."

The school also instructed students on jihad "a holy war waged on behalf of Islam as a religious duty; a personal struggle in devotion to Islam especially involving spiritual discipline."

If La Plata High School wanted to teach children about jihad, they should've replayed the video footage of what happened on September 11, 2001 - or the Boston Marathon bombing - or the San Bernardino massacre or the Chattanooga attacks.

The incidents alleged in the lawsuit occurred during the 2014-15 school year.

Wood, who is a Marine veteran, called the school on Oct. 22, 2014 to voice his alarm over his daughter's assignments. He requested his daughter be allowed to opt-out of the lessons and be given an alternative assignment.

The following day the vice principal told Wood that his daughter was required to take the class and would receive "zeros" on any incomplete assignments even if the assignments violated the family's religious beliefs and heritage.

It's unclear what was said in the telephone conversations - but on Oct. 24th Wood was notified by the school's resource officer that he would no longer be allowed on school property - for any reason whatsoever.

Wood contends in the lawsuit that he never threatened any physical harm against the school or anyone in the school. The lawsuit alleges the ban is unfounded and retaliatory.

Folks, our public schools have become indoctrination centers - promoting Islam and marginalizing every other religion. I've reported on similar incidents across the country.

Why hasn't the Freedom From Religion Foundation weighed in? What about the American Civil Liberties Union? Their silence is peculiar.

I suspect their reaction would have been a bit different had La Plata High School been baptizing children and forcing them to memorize John 3:16.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This school needs sued for denying basic constitutional first amendment rights and the enforcers fired.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Did he get remained? Ahmed, Mohammed?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

no pledge the flag, no Islam , no religion in public schools period
the want freedom they pay the price.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

When I was a child I went to Catholic schools. Back then no one said anything but good about it. It's appalling what passes for education today.


----------



## DirtandYarn (Jan 21, 2016)

I doubt the press was explicit and honest regarding this issue. After all, they don't get paid for balanced reporting, but for controversy. And a school being Catholic doesn't automatically make it better. Both a prior BF and my DH were scarred by the experience.

EDIT: Forgot the link was to FOXNews. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We are in deep shit now ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, this has to stop ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,if we don't stand up and fight we will lose our country to the Muslims ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its all part of the Geo-Political Ideology of World Domination by islamists.

While disgusting, it is not a surprise. Get prepared for more of this. 

If you have young children listen closely;

GET THEM OUT OF THE PUBLIC EDUCATION SYSTEM ASAP...(If you care about them and your country. If you don't keep them in...)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

DirtandYarn said:


> I doubt the press was explicit and honest regarding this issue. After all, they don't get paid for balanced reporting, but for controversy. And a school being Catholic doesn't automatically make it better. Both a prior BF and my DH were scarred by the experience.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot the link was to FOXNews. 'Nuff said.


I don't think you read the same article that I did?

By the way, what is a BF and DH?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is your public schools , far worst is going out . get your children and Grand children out while you can.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't think you read the same article that I did?
> 
> By the way, what is a BF and DH?


BF = Boyfriend
DH = Dear Husband


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> BF = Boyfriend
> DH = Dear Husband


Thanks Auntie,

I should have known...Mrs Slippy has one of them.... I think....:whew:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Thanks Auntie,
> 
> I should have known...Mrs Slippy has one of them.... I think....:whew:


As long as its not both. 
I will talk to my grade school kids, and let them know I will be alerted of any religious teaching at school.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I learned a LOT more about history and govt after I was done with school. It's shamefull what the modern common core leaves out of the textbooks! If I had children they would be in a good private school or homeschooled. Public schools are just indoctrinating our future generations to be good lil sheep.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Why hasn't the Freedom From Religion Foundation weighed in? What about the American Civil Liberties Union? Their silence is peculiar.
> 
> I suspect their reaction would have been a bit different had La Plata High School been baptizing children and forcing them to memorize John 3:16.


The ACLU is afraid of Loretta Lynch and the D.octrine O.f J.ihad.


----------

